# Fictional characters alphabetically



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll start

Alex Mack from The Secret World of Alex Mack


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Borat from Borat


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Charlie from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory - Roald Dahl


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

David Copperfield


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

E.T.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ferris Bueller from Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Godzilla


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Heidi


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Iago


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Juliet


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Kenny Smyth from the Australian movie, "Kenny"


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Lizzie McGuire


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> millenniumman75


Oh, I really did laugh out loud when I scrolled down and saw that. Oh ho!

Nancy Drew


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Oompa Loompas !


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Papa Smurf :clap


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Queen Padmé Amidala :b


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Romeo (not feeling creative tonight lol)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Squirrel Nutkin


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Tom thumb.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ulysses


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Voltron


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yoda


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Zack the Lego Maniac


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Great one! :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Alvin (of the Chipmunks)


----------



## gonewiththewind (Aug 18, 2010)

Boner (Growing Pains)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Conan the Librarian!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Zack the Lego Maniac


Oh yeah, I remember him!

Doug from _Doug_


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Ebeneezer Scrooge


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Frank Reynolds from It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

George Costanza - _Seinfeld_


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> ^ Great one! :lol


:lol Thanks for digging up the video! One wonders whatever became of 'lil Zack?

Harry (and the Henderson's.) Can't believe I actually watched that show!!!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ishmael (_Moby-Dick_)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Jack (and the beanstalk)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Kirk Van Houten


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Lemuel Gulliver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mighty mouse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Norm - Cheers :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Oscar the Grouch


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

Pink Panther


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Q-bert!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Ratatouille


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sophia Petrillo


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Tristram Shandy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Underdog


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Violet Gray


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Wilma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Men


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> Q-bert!


 Dear Q-bert

You have received an infraction at SAS.....:fall


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yosemite Sam


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol @ MM75! But the cuss filter took care of him!

Zaphod Beeblebrox


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Arvid (from Head of the Class)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bartleby, the Scrivener (Melville)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Charlie (and the Chocolate Factory.)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Earl... From "My Name is Earl."


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I LOVE THAT SHOW!

Fred from Scooby Doo!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Herbert (from Family Guy)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Izzy - Whatizit from the Atlanta 1996 Olympic Games.


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Jerry (Tom & Jerry )


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Katherine from Vampire Diaries.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Lisa Simpson!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oscar the Grouch


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Popeye the sailor man.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Quentin Compson (Faulkner, _The Sound and the Fury_ and _Absalom, Absalom!_)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Robert Lovelace (Samuel Richardson, _Clarissa_)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

YAY I finally checked this page when it was on S.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Turnball Root


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ug (from Salute Your Shorts)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Vladimir (from Beckett's _Waiting for Godot_)


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

WALL-E (from the movie WALL-E)


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Yoda


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoobilee Zoo


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Barney Stinson


----------



## felula (Jan 25, 2009)

creed bratton


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

"Hola!"


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flintstone, Fred


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Gregor Samsa (Kafka, "The Metamorphosis")


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Hamlet


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Iago (Othello)


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Johnny


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Krang


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Link


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Miss Bliss


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

NOT THE MAMA!

Is that ok to do? lol


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Osmund Saddler


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Peach


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Q


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Viola (_Twelfth Night_ - Shakespeare)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wilson


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Watari from 'Death Note'


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Xavier from X-Men


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Angel from X-men


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Butt-head


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Carlo Swenski


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Dobby from 'Harry Potter'


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ethel Mertz.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Fred Flinstone from 'The Flinstones'


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Grape ape ! member?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Huckleberry Hound


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Isis (super hero)


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Jesus (from the bible)


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Kanga


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lembeck, Buddy


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Nemo from 'Finding Nemo'


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

Olga from the dark crystal


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Penelope Pitstop from Whacky Races.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Who's that^^? I'm guessing someone with Q. 

So R: Roger Rabbit


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Sora from 'Kingdom Hearts'.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Tek Jansen


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

underdog


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Viola (Shakespeare's _Twelfth Night_)


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Walder Frey


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Xena Warrior Princess


----------

